# Izzie's Year in Pictures



## michickenwrangler (Dec 29, 2010)

We started off our first competition of the year at the Grand Island Ride in MI's Upper Peninsula on a very hot and buggy Memorial Day weekend. The p/r queen did great and we won the 25 mile CTR on Sunday.




























After that, we competed at the Hopkins Creek Ride. Didn't take any pictures, mainly b/c the camera was acting up. It rained all day anyway. We took 2nd that day.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 29, 2010)

Early August, we did 2 days of Michigan's Shore to Shore ride, also in extremely hot, humid weather. Izzie took first both days even against fresh horses the second day.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Dec 29, 2010)

The next ride of the season was Tin Cup Springs near Cadillac, MI. Again, forgot camera. We took first that weekend too, 1 heartbeat away from a perfect score: 397 out of 400!

Final ride: returning to MI's Upper Peninsula between Manistique and Munising in the Hiawatha Nat'l Forest. Even with a pulled suspensory, Izz took second.


----------



## annanicole18 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats awesome!  Congrats on the achievements.


----------



## 4-HKid (Jan 8, 2011)

izzie is beautiful!


----------



## Paintingpheonix (Oct 12, 2011)

wow, is this endurance, or a competive trail ride, either way, looks really fun, great work.


----------

